# I did it! He's GONE!!!



## tinktink22 (Feb 27, 2009)

I got many birthday wishes at 12am cuz of my birthday tonight. Where was my bf???? DRUNK with his friends. After he calls ,and im crying cuz he didnt call, he starts telling me that i didnt call him for his bday.

F*CK HIM!!!!

Im done and its over. He drinks hes cheated and never paid a penny for anything in the year and a half that weve been together. im not falling into his trap. i could give a shit what he does. let him go f*ck 10 other girls. I dont care anymore. I tried and tried. Im fed up. I had a guy (that play poker with online) call me from dubai DUBAI to say happy birthday. WTF????!!!!! Really im starting to realize how much ive been wasting on this guy. whats the point when i get sh*t in return???? what the hell!!!!!

Ive had major problems cuz my dad died. I thought i needed to take care of men since hes been gone. but it dawns on me that my dad did waaaaaaaaaay more for me in return than this guy EVER will.

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

How stupid do i have to be?? This is the last time im breaking up with him. And im serious people F*CKIN BAN ME FROM MUT IF I GET BACK WITH HIM!!!! Id have to have brain damage to go through this again. I havent had a job in 2 months and i have more money than him. He cant even afford a date. So i get a card for vday and MAYBE a dinner for my bday. Ya ok.

DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!

Thank you every body for listening. And ill need you guys for sanity in the next couple weeks


----------



## candygalore (Feb 27, 2009)

im soooooo happy for you and happy birthday by the way i sense a relief in your post wich is a good thing and don't worry all of us will be here for you im pretty sure of that!!!!! take care girlie.


----------



## tinktink22 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank you Candy!!!!! and its def a relief!!!


----------



## Aprill (Feb 27, 2009)

*holding the ban stick* hehehe......


----------



## tinktink22 (Feb 27, 2009)

I know you would be the first to hold it!!!! ha ha ha im glad too

HOLY F*CK he just showed up here at 330am!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

tell you how it goes!!!!


----------



## Aprill (Feb 27, 2009)

oh lord......


----------



## tinktink22 (Feb 27, 2009)

He gave me tears

He tried the guilt

He tried the blame

And once again He's gone!!!

It just made me realize even more that I did the right thing. If he wants to show up at my house drunk to try and talk then he's not the guy for me. If I had'nt heard his car the dogs would have gone crazy and woken everybody up and my mom would have died of panic. He doesnt even think when he does things like this.

Dont hold on to that stick too tight Aprill I dont think you'll be needing it


----------



## Aprill (Feb 27, 2009)

*drops the stick* LOL Im kidding with ya!!

But I am glad that you gained enough strength to dismiss his ass. I promise you that you will find someone worthy of you!! You did the right thing!!!


----------



## tinktink22 (Feb 27, 2009)

What would I do with out you to help me through my 4am birthday break up??

Thank You Thank You Thank You!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 27, 2009)

Glad you did it!! Be strong, we are here for you!!


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *tinktink22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I havent had a job in 2 months and i have more money than him. He cant even afford a date. So i get a card for vday and MAYBE a dinner for my bday. Ya ok. I thought you worked with his sister and that was one of the reasons that you didnt want to end it with him? Meh, regardless, good for you...out with the old, in with the new (and improved!)


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 27, 2009)

First of all, happy birthday!!

I'm really happy you told him your done, but stay strong and stick to your guns. I'm sure him come back today when he's sober, apologizing and all. Don't listen to him. You deserve so much more. Oh, and I haven't lost my father (Thank God) but I think I understand your need for a man in your life, that you can take care of etc. Just find a good one you can take care of, one that he'll take care of YOU in return.

Try to have a good b-day!


----------



## ticki (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm glad the clouds have finally parted and you've seen what a loser this guy really is. You deserve way better! Tell you what, give us your address and if you ever get back with him, we'll come over and kick your ass.



Hahaha!


----------



## Ozee (Feb 27, 2009)

Firstly Happy Bday hun

and YEY *does happy dance* very proud of you for getting rid of him. He doesn't make you happy nor does he treat you right. You deserve those 2 things at LEAST in your life. Your Amir will come!

If you ever feel weak again just ask what would your father think?


----------



## tinktink22 (Feb 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I thought you worked with his sister and that was one of the reasons that you didnt want to end it with him? Meh, regardless, good for you...out with the old, in with the new (and improved!)

well i got laid off for 2 months. so im attempting to take this time to find another job to move one. one step at a time!! i figured if i didnt have to be around his sis for 2 months then that can help me move on.

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif First of all, happy birthday!!
I'm really happy you told him your done, but stay strong and stick to your guns. I'm sure him come back today when he's sober, apologizing and all. Don't listen to him. You deserve so much more. Oh, and I haven't lost my father (Thank God) but I think I understand your need for a man in your life, that you can take care of etc. Just find a good one you can take care of, one that he'll take care of YOU in return.

Try to have a good b-day!

ya hes MIA this morning. his sister called to say he wasnt there in the morning and he doesnt have his cell phone. i made 2 phone calls and im not doing any more. i feel bad for his family. i really wish she hadnt told me anything. its not my problem! any way im moving on!!!!!!!!!!! watch me go!!! lol

Originally Posted by *ticki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm glad the clouds have finally parted and you've seen what a loser this guy really is. You deserve way better! Tell you what, give us your address and if you ever get back with him, we'll come over and kick your ass.



Hahaha! 20754 vose st. winnetka ca 91306
lol keep it for future refrence im sure you won t need it though!!

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Firstly Happy Bday hun
and YEY *does happy dance* very proud of you for getting rid of him. He doesn't make you happy nor does he treat you right. You deserve those 2 things at LEAST in your life. Your Amir will come!

If you ever feel weak again just ask what would your father think?

thank you so much. i need to think about my dad would say more often.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *tinktink22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 20754 vose st. winnetka ca 91306



LMAO Tons of hate mail going his way!!! I'm glad you finally got rid of him! Good for you and believe me you can only move up from here. I wish you the best of luck


----------



## tinktink22 (Feb 28, 2009)

SOOOOOOOOO to top everything off. We just found out that he ran off to his exgf last night. WOO HOO way to seal the deal right???

Great Birthday!! LOL


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by *tinktink22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif SOOOOOOOOO to top everything off. We just found out that he ran off to his exgf last night. WOO HOO way to seal the deal right??? 
Great Birthday!! LOL

That shouldnt even be relevant, its done...over. It doesnt matter what he does from this point forward as he is a part of your past not your present or future...


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 28, 2009)

YAY!!!

go you! congratulations! I know how hard it is, but how much better do you feel now it's done, right?

happy birthday chicken, I hope this year brings you everything you wish for, and the kind of guy you truly deserve, the complete opposite of this stupid fool


----------



## Ozee (Feb 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by *tinktink22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif SOOOOOOOOO to top everything off. We just found out that he ran off to his exgf last night. WOO HOO way to seal the deal right??? 
Great Birthday!! LOL

Ergh what a ******bag, just goes to show you 20000000% made the right choice


----------



## Aprill (Feb 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That shouldnt even be relevant, its done...over. It doesnt matter what he does from this point forward as he is a part of your past not your present or future... Yup!! He's useless in your current life.... a turd in a punchbowl




...not worth being bothered with


----------



## tinktink22 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thats for sure!

And im not making excuses but i didnt call to see where he was. he called be cuz they abandoned him at a hotel in la cuz he didnt wanna go clubbing. LMAO

anyway im trucking along and it feels REALLY good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THANKS ALL!!!!


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 3, 2009)

Good for you!


----------



## ticki (Mar 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yup!! He's useless in your current life.... a turd in a punchbowl



...not worth being bothered with Haha. Nice. I was gonna say a pimple on the butt of life.
Here's what he's got coming to him.


----------



## Darla (Mar 3, 2009)

good luck, hopefully some lessons learned for the future


----------



## lolaB (Mar 3, 2009)

Way to go!!!

Originally Posted by *ticki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha. Nice. I was gonna say a pimple on the butt of life.
Here's what he's got coming to him.





I see you're making great use of the emoticons now, lol!


----------



## McRubel (Mar 3, 2009)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!! Great job. Don't you feel so FREE??!! I know how hard it is to get rid of someone like that. You made the right decision. Stick to your guns. He'll probably keep trying to get back with you but DON'T GIVE IN!!!!


----------



## Shelley (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm glad you kicked him to the curb. You will find a man who will treat you better.


----------



## xEdenx (Mar 3, 2009)

Im glad to come across this threat as s0oon as i come back to MUT for the first time in months and months

I went through the EXACT same thing like a month ago except a little worse. Stand your ground girl! Feels good to finally be the one with the upper hand and the one to walk away doesn't it.


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Mar 4, 2009)

WOOOOOOOHOOOO! I am happy for u girl! Wow, ex gf? LOSEEEEEEEER! I am so happy for u, hun.


----------

